# a + infinitivo é sempre subjuntivo?



## ohquenick

Olá. Uma pequena introdução. Nesta frase

...vestida *a* camisa de dormir... (Pátria, Fernando Aramburu. Tradução Cristina Rodríguez e Artur Guera, revisão Clara Joana Vitorino.)​
eu acho que a preposição *"a"* não tem um sentido de direcção mas de estado. Os hispanos diríamos "vestida *en* camisón". O seja, nesta altura a tradução de *a* faz *en* (em). E nestas frases

*(a)*...nessa altura ocupa-se *a* negar para si tudo...(Pátria, Fernando Aramburu. Tradução Cristina Rodríguez e Artur Guera, revisão Clara Joana Vitorino.)​*(b)*...deve estar muito ocupada *a* tentar salvar o seu casamento...(Pátria, Fernando Aramburu. Tradução Cristina Rodríguez e Artur Guera, revisão Clara Joana Vitorino.)​*(c)*...forçar os seus olhos *a* verter uma lágrima...(Pátria, Fernando Aramburu. Tradução Cristina Rodríguez e Artur Guera, revisão Clara Joana Vitorino.)​
vocês podem ver que a minha regra improvisada faz sentido, pois as três frases podem ser traduzidas trocando *a* por *en* (em). Mas segundo a gramática, ao menos em Portugal, a + infinitivo faz gerundio. Se vocês quiserem fazer uma boa tradução pra o espanhol, somente *(b)* faria sentido em gerundio, mas não *(c)*, somente faria sentido trocar *a* por para (pra). E no caso de *(a)* entraríamos numa discussão. Mas agora vamos lá ver que as vezes em português usa-se *em* para indicar estado

...diziam que eu era lento *no* fazer, demorado *no* pensar (A chuva pasmada, Mia Couto)​
a dúvida é se seria tão certo como recomendável a mesma frase assim

...diziam que eu era lento *a* fazer, demorado *a* pensar...​
Eu ficaria muito obrigado por qualquer resposta que quiserem fazer.


----------



## patriota

Na primeira frase, _a_ é o artigo definido feminino. 

o [ato de] fazer = a ação
era lento no fazer = a sua ação, os seus movimentos eram lentos

o [ato de] pensar = o pensamento
era demorado no pensar = o seu pensamento era demorado


----------



## pfaa09

"Vestida _a_ camisa de dormir, parou diante da foto do Txato, na parede do quarto..." *a* (artigo, como já indicado)
Como podes ver, não se trata da forma como ela estava vestida. Não é isso que mais importa, mas sim o facto do que vem a seguir.
_(Uma) vez vestida a camisa, ela parou... -- _e foi fazer algo. Só depois de ter vestido a camisa é que...



ohquenick said:


> segundo a gramática, ao menos em Portugal, a + infinitivo faz gerundio.


Nem sempre. Isso não pode ser regra, principalmente para Portugal onde usamos o gerúndio para coisas muito particulares.
Mais para continuidade e não para o que se faz no momento.
João! Vai pesquisando até encontrares o que te pedi.
Pedro! Vai andando que já te apanho.
Eu e a Maria fomos construindo esta casa aos poucos.
Eu e a Maria estamos comendo?? Maioritariamente no pt-BR ( em algumas regiões de Portugal e ilhas).


ohquenick said:


> Eu ficaria muito agradecido por qualquer resposta que queiram / possam dar. (fazer, neste contexto, seria: pergunta/observação que queiram fazer)


----------



## Cainejo

pfaa09 said:


> "Vestida _a_ camisa de dormir, parou diante da foto do Txato, na parede do quarto..." *a* (artigo, como já indicado)
> Como podes ver, não se trata da forma como ela estava vestida. Não é isso que mais importa, mas sim o facto do que vem a seguir.
> _(Uma) vez vestida a camisa, ela parou... -- _e foi fazer algo. Só depois de ter vestido a camisa é que...


@pfaa09 , entendido. Se for o caso de não ser a camisa o sujeito, a preposição em português seria "de"?: "vestida de camisa de dormir".


----------



## Carfer

Cainejo said:


> Se for o caso de não ser a camisa o sujeito, a preposição em português seria "de"?: "vestida de camisa de dormir".



Sim.


----------



## Dymn

ohquenick said:


> *(c)*...forçar os seus olhos *a* verter uma lágrima...(Pátria, Fernando Aramburu. Tradução Cristina Rodríguez e Artur Guera, revisão Clara Joana Vitorino.)


Yo diría que aquí simplemente es una preposición que introduce un complemento de régimen verbal (_forçar alguém a fazer X)_, lo puedes traducir literalmente: _forzar sus ojos a verter una lágrima. _No siempre que te encuentres con "_a_ + infinitivo" lo vas a poder sustituir por el gerundio, del mismo modo que tampoco vas a poder sustituir todo gerundio en castellano por "_a_ + infinitivo".


----------



## Carfer

Dymn said:


> Yo diría que aquí simplemente es una preposición que introduce un complemento de régimen verbal (_forçar alguém a fazer X)_, lo puedes traducir literalmente: _forzar sus ojos a verter una lágrima. _No siempre que te encuentres con "_a_ + infinitivo" lo vas a poder sustituir por el gerundio, del mismo modo que tampoco vas a poder sustituir todo gerundio en castellano por "_a_ + infinitivo".


----------



## Cainejo

Carfer said:


> Sim.


Obrigado!


----------



## ohquenick

Muito surpreendido pelas suas respostas. Eu preciso de tempo pra assimilar e entender.

Muito obrigado.


----------



## pkogan

Tengo la percepción de que, en líneas generales, la equivalencia más habitual entre el portugués (brasileño, al menos) y el español (rioplatense) es que para referirse a _*ropas *_en portugués se usa la preposición DE y en español usamos CON. En este sentido, en la frase que inició este post, lo más habitual sería VESTIDA CON UN CAMISÓN = VESTIDA DE CAMISOLA.
Otros ejemplos: 
Llegó a la reunión con jogging y zapatillas = Chegou à reunião de jogging e tênis
Fue a trabajar vestido con camisa y corbata = Foi trabalhar vestido de camisa e gravata

Están de acuerdo?


----------



## Carfer

Em linhas gerais, como dizes. Há muitos casos em que também podemos usar _'com_'.


----------



## patriota

A propósito, eu diria que o guri "_chegou com a calça da academia_/_do agasalho_/_do [time de futebol]_".


----------



## ohquenick

Olá.



patriota said:


> Na primeira frase, _a_ é o artigo definido feminino.



Eu não posso entender que "a" seja artigo.
A frase completa e:

Vestida a camisa de dormir, parou diante da foto do Txato, na parede do quarto, para lhe dizer que: ....​​Segundo eu entendo,
(Bittori, ela) é o sujeito elidido
vestida a camisa de dormir é sintagma adjectival; (Bittori, ela) é o sustantivo calificado, modificado
parou diante da foto do... é o verbo e predicado

Mas



Cainejo said:


> @pfaa09 , entendido. Se for o caso de não ser a camisa o sujeito, a preposição em português seria "de"?: "vestida de camisa de dormir".



@pfaa09 disse que "a camisa" e sujeito, não entendo nada.

Eu ficaria muito agradecido por qualquer resposta que queiram dar.


----------



## Carfer

ohquenick said:


> Eu não posso entender que "a" seja artigo.
> A frase completa é:
> 
> Vestida a camisa de dormir, parou diante da foto do Txato, na parede do quarto, para lhe dizer que: ....​​


​
Atente no que o pfaa disse lá atrás: uma vez vestida a camisa de dormir/ tendo vestido a camisa de dormir/ depois de vestida a camisa de dormir. É artigo definido, sim.
Estando a frase na voz passiva, '_camisa_' é o sujeito (a camisa tendo sido vestida).


----------



## ohquenick

É muito esquisito para mim, mas agora eu entendo. Você acha que essa construção é muito comum no Português falado?

Muito obrigado.


----------



## Carfer

É bastante comum, talvez mais no escrito do que no falado, mas ainda assim frequente. Repare: '_Feito isto/dito isto/ resolvida a questão/ comido o almoço/ despachada a tarefa/ trocado o dinheiro/, F... fez isto ou aquilo._' Há uma montanha de situações em que é possível dizer assim que podem ocorrer no quotidiano.


----------



## ohquenick

Sim, isso também é usado no espanhol mas soa muito antigo para os espanholes.


----------



## pfaa09

ohquenick said:


> É muito esquisito para mim, mas agora eu entendo. Você acha que essa construção é muito comum no Português falado?
> 
> Muito obrigado.


Talvez importe aqui explorar um pouco a visão de ohquenick, até porque aquilo que o confunde é a forma como alguém foi fazer algo ou a forma como foi vestida. Nós usamos muito a preposição "de" para a forma como nos vestimos.
_- Este ano vais ao Carnaval mascarado de quê?
- Vou mascarado *de* polícia._
A esposa para o marido:
- O que estás a pensar vestir amanhã? Vais *de* fato ou mais desportivo?
- Vou *de* fato.

- Vais *de* camisa ou de T-shirt?
- Vou *de* camisa.

No exemplo que nos trouxe, "_...vestida *a* camisa de dormir..."_, não é o mesmo que os meus exemplos. "_...vestida *de* camisa de dormir..."_
O mais parecido que encontras com o teu exemplo é: _Ela está vestida *a* rigor. _(está vestida exemplarmente para a ocasião, está muito bem vestida).
O teu exemplo não foi o melhor porque retiraste a oração de um contexto, e ao fazê-lo, tornaste mais complicado o seu entendimento.
O acto de vestir a camisa foi uma etapa para o que vinha a seguir, para aquilo que separaste do resto do contexto.

Imagina o seguinte contexto. "Um grupo de crianças juntou-se na casa de um deles. Estavam todos a brincar num espaço amplo até que a mãe (dona da casa) grita: Hora do lanche! Mas primeiro, vão todos lavar as mãos!
Uma vez *as* mãos lavadas, as crianças vieram todas a correr até à mesa para ver as guloseimas que os esperavam."
Como podes verificar, *as, *neste caso particular, é um artigo definido e não traz nada de relevante, mas apenas informativo, apenas um complemento que dá seguimento à história.

Nós, nativos, assim como tu, no castelhano, precisamos de ler uma determinada quantidade de palavras até entendermos tudo.
Entendemos todas as palavras, como é óbvio, mas há alturas que existe ambiguidade até deixar de haver, até ficar clara a ideia.


----------



## ohquenick

pfaa09 said:


> Talvez importe aqui explorar um pouco a visão de ohquenick...



Olá novamente. Intentaré pegar mais texto nas próximas vezes. Foi tão ótima como interessante a explicação de pfaa09. Não sei se vocês conhecem o espanhol, é uma lengua muito "pronominalizada". Nestas construções, e muitas outras vezes, os falantes de espanhol pegamos sempre o nosso querido pronome "se". Nós falamos assim 

una vez se puso el camisón
cuando se lavaron las manos

geralmente os escritores também preferem evitar a pasiva. Sem o nosso pronome "se" não sabemos falar nem pensar. E também para os estrangeiros conhecerem bem o pronome espanhol "se" é um reto complicado a maioria das vezes. É muito interesante ver estas diferenças tão profundas em lenguas latinas, em lenguas  irmãs.

É sempre um prazer ler os seus comentários, dicas e sugestões.


----------



## Cainejo

ohquenick said:


> Sem o nosso pronome "se" não sabemos falar nem pensar.


Es bastante cierto, pero se me ocurren estos ejemplos en castellano parecidos al de la camisa de dormir:
"no te preocupes, puestas las tejas ya puede llover lo que quiera"
"Acabada la reunión se fueron todos a casa"
"muerto el perro, se acabó la rabia"
Uno de los ejemplos de Carfer "dicho esto, vamos a brindar"

Seguramente esa forma es menos usada que en portugués, pero existe. En algunos casos pondríamos el "una vez" que apunta pfaa09. El caso de la camisa creo que lo diríamos así: "con el camisón puesto, ..."


----------

